
Google's Holiday Gift to Devin Nunes - smacktoward
https://popular.info/p/googles-holiday-gift-to-devin-nunes-afd
======
tomohawk
Just read the FBI OIG report. Then read the Nunes report. Then read the Schiff
report. It's pretty clear who was spreading lies.

